# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  What is the best country to live in?

## sevin

I never thought I'd say this, but I don't think I'm very proud to be an American anymore. I still have a passionate belief in the ideas of our founding fathers, the Constitution, and the Bill of Rights, but it's all been corrupted by the government's interference in the market and things like the Patriot Act. Now we live in a country where the banks control everything including the so-called news networks, and we no longer have the freedoms or property rights we once had.

I feel like a slave to the system. I've paid off my credit cards, I live on a tight budget, but I'm still just barely getting by. I can definitely see the appeal in using credit, but I don't like the feeling of being owned by the bank. 

Meanwhile, when tax season comes (I'm self-employed) I have to pay thousands to the government so they can pay the interest on loans which go into the pockets of banksters. We're like a bunch of peasants working our asses off for their benefit, and it's only going to get worse. I can't make it happen anytime soon, but sometimes I want out. Is there anywhere left to go?

----------


## Conza88

Mars... 

One World Government.. is going to be a bit hard to out run.. 

But not entirely impossible.. parts of the Amazon still haven't been totally explored? LOL..

----------


## Mini-Me

> Mars... 
> 
> One World Government.. is going to be a bit hard to out run.. 
> 
> But not entirely impossible.. parts of the Amazon still haven't been totally explored? LOL..


Yeah, but they have these little guys.   It's debatable whether they're actually able to swim *up* your pee stream or whether that's a myth, but they're still damn scary.

----------


## DAFTEK



----------


## micahnelson

> I can't make it happen anytime soon, but sometimes I want out. Is there anywhere left to go?


No. 

You can't outrun greed. Make peace with yourself, and the situation you find yourself in. Resolve to live and act freely. Promote liberty. 

We wouldn't have even known what it was we have lost if brave men before us hadn't resolved to stand firm. We owe it to their legacy and our posterity to find a way. Eternal vigilance is the price of freedom.

----------


## rwbris18

Yes, we have our problems and we still need to change some things BUT, the truth of the matter is that the United States is still the best place to live economically, socially, and politically.

----------


## nodope0695

Margaritaville.

----------


## gls

I don't think the grass is any greener on the other side, unfortunately.

This seems like it could have some promise if things get really bad, though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasteading_Institute

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I've been looking at Ireland..it's socialist..but they do stand up against the eu..and it is a small country that doesn't seem to get involved with the wars.  I'm not quite sure the New World Order people want anything from Ireland.  i want a low profile country.  I thought about south america...but I was informed they hate Americans down there..and they are pretty much communist dictatorships..so that's no good.  Tones

----------


## nodope0695

> I've been looking at Ireland..it's socialist..but they do stand up against the eu..and it is a small country that doesn't seem to get involved with the wars. I'm not quite sure the New World Order people want anything from Ireland. i want a low profile country. I thought about south america...but I was informed they hate Americans down there..and they are pretty much communist dictatorships..so that's no good. Tones


Ireland might be nice...how 'bout Finland?  I bet its a nice country...never hear about them in the news.

----------


## sevin

> We wouldn't have even known what it was we have lost if brave men before us hadn't resolved to stand firm. We owe it to their legacy and our posterity to find a way. Eternal vigilance is the price of freedom.


Thanks, I needed that. 

Yeah, I didn't really expect to hear of any ideal countries to move to, just wondering if you guys could think of anything. A few hundred years ago they were able to flee the UK and come to America, but now there's nowhere left to go. 

I guess we're going to have to tough it out here and try to make a difference.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Is there anywhere left to go?


Try Atlantis.

----------


## Patriot123

Buddy, get a grip. And get one quick. We are still the most prosperous, wealthiest and most free nation on the face of the planet. We enjoy more rights than others do by far. So while you may be there whining over our countries Patriot Act, corrupt politicians and our government failing to follow its little red rulebook, there are people in other countries who would slap you for saying that. There are people who would think you're utterly insane and unable to be happy with what you have... does this mean we shouldn't strive for more? No. I think one of the most important things to remember in life is that life isn't _supposed_ to be a certain way. Be happy with what you have - don't whine when you're in a country where you enjoy a higher standard of living than any other country in the world. Strive for more, sure. But don't complain to the extent of complaining of moving to another country.

I'm tired of threads like these. Really proves how many people are ungrateful for what they have. Now I can just imagine I'm going to be called out as being, "against the freedom movement." So I'll wait for those comments. And just laugh. Because they're false.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Buddy, get a grip. And get one quick. We are still the most prosperous, wealthiest and most free nation on the face of the planet. We enjoy more rights than others do by far. So while you may be there whining over our countries Patriot Act, corrupt politicians and our government failing to follow its little red rulebook, there are people in other countries who would slap you for saying that. There are people who would think you're utterly insane and unable to be happy with what you have... does this mean we shouldn't strive for more? No. I think one of the most important things to remember in life is that life isn't _supposed_ to be a certain way. Be happy with what you have - don't whine when you're in a country where you enjoy a higher standard of living than any other country in the world. Strive for more, sure. But don't complain to the extent of complaining of moving to another country.
> 
> I'm tired of threads like these. Really proves how many people are ungrateful for what they have. Now I can just imagine I'm going to be called out as being, "against the freedom movement." So I'll wait for those comments. And just laugh. Because they're false.


Wealthiest?  Where did you get that?  Check out the national debt clock-http://brillig.com/debt_clock/  "The estimated population of the United States is 305,005,017, so each citizen's share of this debt is $34,523.84.  The National Debt has continued to increase an average of $3.82 billion per day since September 28, 2007!"

How does this kind of debt equate to "wealth"?   I don't see anyone here being "ungrateful" (in fact, most here hold the founders in high esteem-except for the Federalists, of course).  We're just pissed at the gov'ment!

----------


## linux

I've been eyeballing New Zealand.

----------


## Patriot123

> Wealthiest?  Where did you get that?  Check out the national debt clock-http://brillig.com/debt_clock/  "The estimated population of the United States is 305,005,017, so each citizen's share of this debt is $34,523.84.  The National Debt has continued to increase an average of $3.82 billion per day since September 28, 2007!"
> 
> How does this kind of debt equate to "wealth"?   I don't see anyone here being "ungrateful" (in fact, most here hold the founders in high esteem-except for the Federalists, of course).  We're just pissed at the gov'ment!


Okay, sure - we may be a nation of debt built on debt. But nonetheless we're the most successful - Americans enjoy a standard of living higher than any other nation on Earth. Sure, that may not be like that five years from now with Obama, but... nonetheless, we're the most prosperous. And we are ungrateful. Just take a look around. Despite badmouthing fellow Americans, we are rather ungrateful. People of other countries have much more oppressive governments to worry about. We're here crying because we lost a fraction compared to what other people face. Again, this is not to say that we shouldn't strive for more. I agree with all of Ron Paul's stances whole-heartedly, even moreso than most other Ron Paul supporters. I'm just trying to put this into perspective.

----------


## raystone

> Okay, sure - we may be a nation of debt built on debt. But nonetheless we're the most successful - Americans enjoy a standard of living higher than any other nation on Earth. Sure, that may not be like that five years from now with Obama, but... nonetheless, we're the most prosperous. And we are ungrateful. Just take a look around. Despite badmouthing fellow Americans, we are rather ungrateful. People of other countries have much more oppressive governments to worry about. We're here crying because we lost a fraction compared to what other people face. Again, this is not to say that we shouldn't strive for more. I agree with all of Ron Paul's stances whole-heartedly, even moreso than most other Ron Paul supporters. I'm just trying to put this into perspective.


U.S. is 5th richest GDP per capita....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richest_country

here's another little eye opener....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZpDjxIPpFc

----------


## Expatriate

Galt's Gulch

In all seriousness, I'd say stay here in the USA. I think we have the best chance of becoming more or less libertarian in the future than any other country on the planet. Hopefully a disastrous Obama term will turn people off socialism, and the GOP will eventually be taken over by the likes of us.

Wyoming or New Hampshire look like good states, Wyoming for the rugged outdoorsmen do-it-yourself types and NH for those who want a better chance of getting a job. But they both have "Free State Projects" and seem to have the most freedom-friendly laws of all the states.

----------


## Acala

> Okay, sure - we may be a nation of debt built on debt. But nonetheless we're the most successful - Americans enjoy a standard of living higher than any other nation on Earth. Sure, that may not be like that five years from now with Obama, but... nonetheless, we're the most prosperous. And we are ungrateful. Just take a look around. Despite badmouthing fellow Americans, we are rather ungrateful. People of other countries have much more oppressive governments to worry about. We're here crying because we lost a fraction compared to what other people face. Again, this is not to say that we shouldn't strive for more. I agree with all of Ron Paul's stances whole-heartedly, even moreso than most other Ron Paul supporters. I'm just trying to put this into perspective.


We LOOK prosperous because we have been borrowing every shred of wealth we could lay hands on.  As Ron Paul once said "I would look wealthy too, if I could borrow a million dollars a day.  But eventually I would have to pay it back".  And NOW we have to pay it back.  And Americans are going to live in poverty because of our stupidity, hubris, and complacency.

And as for us being the most free country in the world?  Prove it!  People in Russia and China pay far less taxes than we do and have to go through far less regulatory crap than we do to start a business.  So it looks pretty clear that we are not the most economically free country.  Are we the most free country in terms of life style?  How about the Scandanvian countries?  Or the Czech Republic?  Or New Zealand?  We have nothing on them for personal freedom.  About the only way in which we are still competitive in the freedom department is in firearms rights.  And that is fading fast.   

Once upon a time this was the most free country in the world.  I'm not so sure about that anymore.

----------


## WillieKamm

> Galt's Gulch
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd say stay here in the USA. I think we have the best chance of becoming more or less libertarian in the future than any other country on the planet. Hopefully a disastrous Obama term will turn people off socialism, and the GOP will eventually be taken over by the likes of us.
> 
> Wyoming or New Hampshire look like good states, Wyoming for the rugged outdoorsmen do-it-yourself types and NH for those who want a better chance of getting a job. But they both have "Free State Projects" and seem to have the most freedom-friendly laws of all the states.


 The Federal government is a hopelessly bloated malignant monster way beyond redemption. The only hope I think at this point is secession. Let the blue states have their regulated socialist utopia. Mexico is slowly taking back a huge part of the SW, just by the sheer force of demographics. Perhaps the old CSA, and some of the Plains and Mountain states can make a go of it for those of us who still wish to remain free. People think it can't happen. The old Soviet Union broke up, so could the USA. We're about to go from bad to much worse with an Obama Presidency. I just wish more Americans had some fight in them. These are truly depressing times.

----------


## Dieseler

This is the last bastion of freedom in the world.
When it is gone, all hope is lost.

----------


## mediahasyou

none:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_traveler

----------


## AdamT

> Yeah, but they have these little guys.   It's debatable whether they're actually able to swim *up* your pee stream or whether that's a myth, but they're still damn scary.


OMG!!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

On this index the USA is 16th.
http://www.freedomhouse.org/template...=389&year=2007

On this index the USA is 5th.
http://www.heritage.org/Index/countries.cfm

Depends on what your measuring and how your measuring it.

New Zealand ranks pretty high,and has recently tightened requirements.
http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/New_Zeal...ighten_in_2006

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migra...omingacitizen/

----------


## Expatriate

> none:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_traveler


Very interesting. Perhaps the old saying about death and taxes isn't entirely true.

----------


## A. Havnes

> I've been eyeballing New Zealand.


That's where all Britain's ex-patriots go.  Not to mention Haylee Westenra lives there. 

The only problem with that is when all the patriots are gone, the only ones left are tyrants to force their influence outward.  As long as there are those who fight from the inside, it'll be that much harder to force those who are on the outside to comply.

----------


## Ozwest

> I've been eyeballing New Zealand.


Good choice. Plenty of Yanks already there.

Queenstown area is superb.

----------


## The_Orlonater

> Anywhere but here in Amerika with Socialist Osama. I am moving back to Eastern Europe for a while until these monkeys go away which is unlikely as there are more ObamaBots now then ever before... .


Just as socialist over there.

Why'd you spell the man's name like if he was a terrorist? Do you have something against muslims? Are they evil?

Stupid $#@!ing Christian.

----------


## weatherbill

i like aussie land....no language barrier, new zealand is nice too.

you can get an eta very easily and visit for 3 months and see if you like australia.

if you are skilled, you can apply for a perma visa and live and work in aussie land permanently....you have to pay around $1400 for the application, but at least you'll know you can stay. If you have skills for new zealand, I think they also have a visa for that, but it's tighter in the skills deptartment than aussie land.....

Australai is bigger too....more options..... they do have health care coverage after some time being there.....

america is gonna get nuked and invaded when we fail to pay the chinese and russians back when our economy collapses...... make plans to get out. Life will not be very liveable when that happens.......

----------


## randomname

cyprus -- low taxes, the only thing politicians only worry about is turkey, instead of screwing over the people

dubai -- no income tax

----------


## Ozwest

> i like aussie land....no language barrier, new zealand is nice too.
> 
> you can get an eta very easily and visit for 3 months and see if you like australia.
> 
> if you are skilled, you can apply for a perma visa and live and work in aussie land permanently....you have to pay around $1400 for the application, but at least you'll know you can stay. If you have skills for new zealand, I think they also have a visa for that, but it's tighter in the skills deptartment than aussie land.....
> 
> Australai is bigger too....more options..... they do have health care coverage after some time being there.....
> 
> america is gonna get nuked and invaded when we fail to pay the chinese and russians back when our economy collapses...... make plans to get out. Life will not be very liveable when that happens.......


Oz is good. 

You will be very happy.

----------


## Ozwest

Way more relaxed.

But... we work hard and play hard.

Women are stunning. Beaches fabulous.

Hunting and fishing is the *best* in the world.

I love Oz. Big time.

----------


## Ozwest

Wild Country!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I love aussie women!   Plus, I love the aussies' accent

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Are you aussies pretty safe in regards to dingos and other wild critters nowadays, or do y'all still carry guns in case some rabid critter tries to maul ya?

----------


## Ozwest

> Are you aussies pretty safe in regards to dingos and other wild critters nowadays, or do y'all still carry guns in case some rabid critter tries to maul ya?


Haha

Seriously...

We have deadly snakes and spiders here.

I think we have the 7 or 8 most venomous snakes in the world.

Dogs, cats, and children can die.

----------


## Ozwest

> Are you aussies pretty safe in regards to dingos and other wild critters nowadays, or do y'all still carry guns in case some rabid critter tries to maul ya?


Luckily that is not a common occurrence, but on my property I lost a cherished dog to a Tiger snake.

----------


## Ozwest

> Are you aussies pretty safe in regards to dingos and other wild critters nowadays, or do y'all still carry guns in case some rabid critter tries to maul ya?


Go wild pig hunting with me.

Serious $#@!!

----------


## danberkeley

Owning a farm near the Perth Mint in Australia would be nice.

----------


## Ozwest

> Owning a farm near the Perth Mint in Australia would be nice.


I lived in Perth for 22 years.

----------


## Ozwest

Owned some property 45 minutes from the CBD.

----------


## Conza88

> Are you aussies pretty safe in regards to dingos and other wild critters nowadays, or do y'all still carry guns in case some rabid critter tries to maul ya?


Ok... coming from a natural citizen..

Suburbia and urban areas.. got nothing to worry about...

Rare occasions, at least for me anyway, you ever see anything deadly and all that. They only fck with you, if you fck with them mostly.

In terms of the outback, rare occasions again... 

Guns, need a license.

----------


## Bunkerbuilder

Me aunt, uncle and cousins lived near Queensland for more than 10 years or so 1965-1976 and one day whilst walking along the beach saw a man that was bitten by a green colored snake. 

The story goes he was dead before he hit the sand. 






> Haha
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> We have deadly snakes and spiders here.
> 
> I think we have the 7 or 8 most venomous snakes in the world.
> 
> Dogs, cats, and children can die.

----------


## intelliot

I think the U.S. is still the best place to live. But there are other good options, like the two places endorsed by Ron Paul. They are Switzerland (video) and Hong Kong (I think he said this in a 1988 interview, but I could be wrong).

Update: Ah yes, here's the video where Paul mentions Hong Kong. It's at the very end.

----------


## Expatriate

Is it true that body armor is prohibited in Australia? I noticed Wikipedia claims this, but I have a hard time believing it as it is purely a defensive item. It would be like making motorcycle helmets illegal.

Can you legally own guns there without the government knowing you have them?

----------


## Ozwest

> Me aunt, uncle and cousins lived near Queensland for more than 10 years or so 1965-1976 and one day whilst walking along the beach saw a man that was bitten by a green colored snake. 
> 
> The story goes he was dead before he hit the sand.


No lies.

We have snakes that kill.

----------


## Ozwest

> Is it true that body armor is prohibited in Australia? I noticed Wikipedia claims this, but I have a hard time believing it as it is purely a defensive item. It would be like making motorcycle helmets illegal.
> 
> Can you legally own guns there without the government knowing you have them?


Are you having a go at me, or are you referring to a aussie legend?

A Irishman who wore armor and slaughtered the coppers...

Ned Kelly.

----------


## Conza88

> Is it true that body armor is prohibited in Australia? I noticed Wikipedia claims this, but I have a hard time believing it as it is purely a defensive item. It would be like making motorcycle helmets illegal.
> 
> Can you legally own guns there without the government knowing you have them?


Legally, not really... 
From what I know.. 

In terms of Australia; great weather, climate, no tornado's, volcano's, hurricanes, earthquakes... only natural disasters is a cyclone on extreme occasions up north in Queensland in the tropics. All the dangerous animals you constantly hear about, makes it appear like they are everywhere.. they aren't. lol

There isn't Kangaroo's hoping down the CITY streets...  Out in whoop whoop (outback) in the towns.. sure. lol

The people and I'm extremely biased obviously; more laid back and easy going.. 

In terms of culture, we kind of have the tall poppy syndrome.. But yet even though most would consider the society socialistic; it is pretty much only the government.. And there is a difference between government and society.

In terms of socio-cultural characteristics, aussies appear to be far less swayed by idol worship and the group...

Way more individualistic than american's (talking the mainstream here, OBVIOUSLY not Ron Paul folk) 

This is interesting reading....

http://www.convictcreations.com/culture/yankaussie.htm

Scan the rest of the site if you want to get a better sense of Aus.. lol

----------


## Ozwest

> Legally, not really... 
> From what I know.. 
> 
> In terms of Australia; great weather, climate, no tornado's, volcano's, hurricanes, earthquakes... only natural disasters is a cyclone on extreme occasions up north in Queensland in the tropics. All the dangerous animals you constantly hear about, makes it appear like they are everywhere.. they aren't. lol
> 
> There isn't Kangaroo's hoping down the CITY streets...  Out in whoop whoop (outback) in the towns.. sure. lol
> 
> The people and I'm extremely biased obviously; more laid back and easy going.. 
> 
> ...


Google Ned Kelly, you will soon understand my thoughts.
I lived in the states between the ages of 7 - 24 . I have recently turned 50, which means I've lived in OZ land for 25 years.

Yanks and Aussies are very similar, and Australians embrace American culture. We watch the same TV shows and speak the same language. I doubt that Americans would find better friends in this world.

This country is populated by less people than my home state Illinois. It was originally settled by convicts and outcasts, and a large dose of Irish.

We are egalitarian in our nature, quick to cut down the "tall poppy." Similar to Americans, we despise authority.

----------


## Ozwest

> Is it true that body armor is prohibited in Australia? I noticed Wikipedia claims this, but I have a hard time believing it as it is purely a defensive item. It would be like making motorcycle helmets illegal.
> 
> Can you legally own guns there without the government knowing you have them?


Ned Kelly is a Australian Bushranger that wore full body armor and walked straight into the line of fire with courage and bravado.

A legend.

----------


## Conza88

> Google Ned Kelly, you will soon understand my thoughts.
> I lived in the states between the ages of 7 - 24 . I have recently turned 50, which means I've lived in OZ land for 25 years.
> 
> Yanks and Aussies are very similar, and Australians embrace American culture. We watch the same TV shows and speak the same language. I doubt that Americans would find better friends in this world.
> 
> This country is populated by less people than my home state Illinois. It was originally settled by convicts and outcasts, and a large dose of Irish.
> 
> We are egalitarian in our nature, quick to cut down the "tall poppy." Similar to Americans, we despise authority.


Hahah, yeah I know who Ned Kelly is.
Frankly if you don't, you're not Australian.

----------


## Ozwest

[quote=Conza88;1798233]Hahah, yeah I know who Ned Kelly is.
Frankly if you don't, you're not Australian. [/quot

Blood Oath!

----------


## sevin

> Buddy, get a grip. And get one quick. We are still the most prosperous, wealthiest and most free nation on the face of the planet. We enjoy more rights than others do by far. So while you may be there whining over our countries Patriot Act, corrupt politicians and our government failing to follow its little red rulebook, there are people in other countries who would slap you for saying that. There are people who would think you're utterly insane and unable to be happy with what you have... does this mean we shouldn't strive for more? No. I think one of the most important things to remember in life is that life isn't _supposed_ to be a certain way. Be happy with what you have - don't whine when you're in a country where you enjoy a higher standard of living than any other country in the world. Strive for more, sure. But don't complain to the extent of complaining of moving to another country.


I know that right now the US is still one of the best places to live. My point is that it's not going to last. It's going to get bad. Real bad. I don't want to move to another country right now, but I could see doing it in 10 or 20 years if things continue the way they are. 

Maybe I should rephrase my original question: Which country do you think will be the best place to live 10 or 20 years down the road?

----------


## Conza88

> I know that right now the US is still one of the best places to live. My point is that it's not going to last. It's going to get bad. Real bad. I don't want to move to another country right now, but I could see doing it in 10 or 20 years if things continue the way they are. 
> 
> Maybe I should rephrase my original question: Which country do you think will be the best place to live 10 or 20 years down the road?


10 -> 20 years time....?

*Anywhere!!* 

Government and the state will not be a problem. Because they won't exist. 

So culture, people, climate, geography will be your main concerns....

----------


## nf7mate

I've thought about this. 

Bahamas. Practically zero taxes, awesome climate, English speaking, and the government is small.

----------


## lucius

South Brazil was great: 2nd-3rd world emerging economy, 1st world infrastructure, pristine with wonderful people. I felt like I was in the US in the 60's, up-beat, building, growing. Much freer than here; when Brazilians are clearing customs after an international trip, the authorities are all hugs & kisses, welcoming them home as they are waved through. 

We don't remember what freedom is; it's easier to fly across China now than in the States. Yet we put up with this $#@!, like the human cattle we are. In Brazil, that kind of fascist treatment is considered uncool/shunned. 

Next trip will be Uruguay (they have a very unique dual passport program). My contingency plan is for getting out of the Northern Hemisphere.

----------


## AZHeat

> We LOOK prosperous because we have been borrowing every shred of wealth we could lay hands on.  As Ron Paul once said "I would look wealthy too, if I could borrow a million dollars a day.  But eventually I would have to pay it back".  And NOW we have to pay it back.  And Americans are going to live in poverty because of our stupidity, hubris, and complacency.
> 
> And as for us being the most free country in the world?  Prove it!  People in Russia and China pay far less taxes than we do and have to go through far less regulatory crap than we do to start a business.  So it looks pretty clear that we are not the most economically free country.  Are we the most free country in terms of life style?  How about the Scandanvian countries?  Or the Czech Republic?  Or New Zealand?  We have nothing on them for personal freedom.  About the only way in which we are still competitive in the freedom department is in firearms rights.  And that is fading fast.   
> 
> Once upon a time this was the most free country in the world.  I'm not so sure about that anymore.


Wow, nice post!

You took the words right out of my mouth!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

A list of the world's freest countries:

http://www.listsofbests.com/list/28209  (US is no. 16!  )

----------


## Cowlesy

I am here in my country until the bitter end (with a few vacations in between).

----------


## mediahasyou

> I am here in my country until the bitter end (with a few vacations in between).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_traveler

----------


## heavenlyboy34

[QUOTE=Ozwest;1798235]


> Hahah, yeah I know who Ned Kelly is.
> Frankly if you don't, you're not Australian. [/quot
> 
> Blood Oath!


Hey Oz and Conza,

Do you ozzies have many good concert halls?  I know of a renowned one in Sydney for sure, but that's it.

----------


## Conza88

> Originally Posted by Ozwest
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Oz and Conza,
> 
> Do you ozzies have many good concert halls?  I know of a renowned one in Sydney for sure, but that's it.


Concert Halls? You mean entertainment venues, to host concerts? There are quality ones in each capital city for sure...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Concert Halls? You mean entertainment venues, to host concerts? There are quality ones in each capital city for sure...


exactly!  The only one I know of (which I alluded to) is the Sydney Concert Hall.  I've heard some fantastic recordings that were made there. 

BTW-I currently require several prescription meds.  Are those easily transferable to Aussie Pharmacies?

----------

